
A Walking Tour of New York’s Massive Surveillance Network - bootload
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/24/a-walking-tour-of-new-yorks-massive-surveillance-network/
======
erastuscravath
"The building is home to the city’s Domain Awareness System, which collects
and analyzes information from police cameras, radars, license plate readers
and more. The Domain Awareness System was built in partnership with Microsoft,
which is selling the software to other cities, with New York getting a cut of
the profits."

Weren't we supposed to be panicking about Palantir being used to report fire
code violations only yesterday? Now I don't even know where to direct my
outrage and paranoia!

Still, it seems unclear to me what people thought a "Smart City" was supposed
to be. That this data would be generated (very expensively) and simply not
utilized by law enforcement? It says the author's goal is really to generate
curiosity, and based on this article (plus living in lower Manhattan) I think
I might need to run out and get a copy.

